# Wear Those Respirators



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

.


----------



## Flocktothewall (Jan 16, 2011)

They can be a pain, especially on a hot day, but I can relate, its much better to breather later that day than to feel horrible because of breathing fumes and particles.

I too was spraying this morning an it was already getting close to 100, boy did I seat in that thing today, but now I breathe clear.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

It's been my mantra for about the last six months: just wear the darned thing … almost all shop time.

My sinuses are garbage. Why risk it ? And my 3M 7500 is darned comfortable. No real excuse.

Heal up quickly


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

With over 10 years painting in the military that it must be worn. Almost all safety issues are given due to them happening to more than one person. That is why they post warnings, precautions and safety alerts.

And also due to my lung condition DO NOT forget to ware them in wood dusty conditions.
Arlin


----------



## smboudreaux (May 16, 2011)

dont forget to wear the proper cartridges. Black bands mean organic vapor, purple or magenta are p100's for particulates. the carbon in organic vapor cartridges have a life span. for finishing i would wear a ov/p100 stack.

i do hazmat for a living. you would be surprised how many people dont realize that color on the cartridges mean something


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

The only time I wear respirators are for sanding only. For finishing, I love the smell of it.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I finally have a fully functioning voice again today. The last couple of days it has come and gone. At times it sounded almost like I was going through puberty all over again my voice was changing so much.
I completed my latest project today. As I was about to put away my respirator like I always do on a shelf on the back wall, I thought about it. Instead, I screwed a hook into the side of my paint rack so I could hang it there. Now it's right there with the paint so that even when my mind is elsewhere, when I go to get paint, I'll see it and not forget the experience of the last few days.


----------



## Stuey (Apr 21, 2010)

About 6 years ago or so I decided to wear a respirator when spraying "harmless" run of the mill red spray paint. Seeing the red coloration of the prefilter convinced me to always wear a respirator when spraying anything.

I try not to take too many chances these days.

Anyways, I'm glad that you're feeling better! Your experience reminded me that it's time for me to pick up a new/extra respirator faceplate. I'm going to give the 7500 a try, been using the 3M 6000 for a while.


----------



## bubinga (Feb 5, 2011)

*You*, did not ! Wear your respirator !!!!!


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Bad news, it's good to see you are recovering. Take the respirator requirement seriously folks- if you had been painting a car with diisocyanate, you'd be dead, now. Some finishes are that bad. Though I do love the smell of spray lacquer, I'll have to get my protective gear, now that I'm getting older.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

i wear them all the time as well as ear protection but I dont wear it often enough. I do A LOT of sanding which is my most common time due to the fine dust.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

STEVE HUFFS FINISH!!! lol


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Ha ha ha, Mark! My name is Steve, too!  But just because I spray lacquer doesn't mean I'm huffing it, either. I just don't inhale while I'm finishing that whole bookcase…


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

I will be sure to wear mine from now on.
As for the huffing, I also am always sure to wear it when shellacing. I don't know what it is about shellac. I guess it's the alcohol in it. If I don't wear protection while using shellac, I get that whoozy, light headed sensation.


----------



## Wolffarmer (Jul 14, 2009)

Local High School shop teacher was working some iron wood almost a year ago. He is still suffering. It settled in his lungs. I do not know if he was wearing a filter/respirator and it failed or what but he is in bad shape.

Randy


----------

